# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > مبتدی: برنامه نویسی ویندوز فون با QT

## sadeghbakhshi

سلام دوستان 
من کیوت کریتور رو نصب کردم 
ویژوال 2013 هم نصب شده 
کیوت WInRT هم نصب کردم 
خب حالا باید چطوری به کیوت کریتور کامپایلر winrt رو اضافه کنم و از کجا شروع به برنامه نویسی با winrt 
برای ویندوز فون کنم ؟
باتشکر

----------

